# Mahrinda Max 22 Oil to use, manuals



## John Babb (Dec 4, 2019)

I have a I have a Mahindra Max 22 and need to change the oil. What oil should I get? How much oil should hold? how can I get a maintenance or repair manual for this tractor?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

https://www.billstractor.net/mafor22maxma.html

https://mahindracanada.ca/my-mahindra-operation


----------

